# Looking for a breeder - DC area preferred



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Hi,

We (my wife and 4 yr old) are looking for another German Shepherd after we lost our beloved Mozart after 13 years to lymphoma. Initially we were uncertain about GSDs, but now we are converts. Mozart was an exceptionally smart, funny, and rascally dog. He, unfortunately, had weaker joints/hips.

We are looking for another dog as a family companion. While we aren't into showing and dog events, it is very important for our next companion of 15 years to be healthy and of wonderful temperament. Titled dogs and bloodlines aren't a guarantee, I realize, but they do narrow the odds (I hope) of a healthy dog.

We like the black/red and black/tans with the richer pigments. We like the larger dogs with flatter backs and prefer the SV looking dogs than the AKC appearance. 

Are there any breeders in the DC metro area someone can recommend? Obviously, I will go anywhere in the country to find the right puppy for us, but more local would make my life easier.

I did some research and I like what I saw about the following kennels: TeMar, Kolendra, Vom Engels, VonWaldberg....unfortunately, they aren't close. However, if anyone have any information about them or about another breeder closer, we would appreciate it. Thank you very much.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I highly recommend Chris in MD

http://www.vomsilbersee.com/


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Chris and Joe Stumpf of vom Silbersee are near DC - they raise quality SV showlines and are very knowledgable and ethical...I would highly recommend them!!

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sent a PM


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't recommend Chris at vom Silbersee enough top breeder


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the PMs!

Starting to check out availability of the recommendations. The more I check, the more excited I'm becoming about another family member!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry about the loss of your boy







I will say, fantastic name xD! I have a Strauss!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Are you dead set on the black n red dogs?? What about the working lines?


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgAre you dead set on the black n red dogs?? What about the working lines?


My wife likes the blk/red...my 4yr old wants another "Mozie" dog (blk/tan). I just really want a super good temperament and a healthy dog. The reality is, while Mozart was a large and gorgeous dog, he was a sweetheart (and quite the goofball and prankster). 

My only concern about some of the sch3 and working lines is that they have too much drive. We plan on couple walks a day, some ball playing and rough housing in the yard with the kid, and the rest of the time is couch potato. (Maybe the 3 boys will think of new ways to play pranks on mommy!)


----------



## adamevie (Feb 27, 2007)

We live in Potomac, MD and got our family pup from Randy Brent (www.vondenblauenberger.com) after doing a lot of research from this board and elswhere. Our now 2 year old is perfectly healthy, is a beautiful black and red, and has an outstanding temperment.
Best of luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Obviously no guarantees here, but isn't she so pretty?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13897187


----------



## HappyFeet (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in the same place -- just put my long-time companion down last week due to debilitating arthiritis (he was getting so weak in the back end that the family cat could push him just by rubbing up against him). I'm in Warrenton, VA and we're in the process of purchasing from vondersauk.com -- they have several of Randy Brents dogs in their breeding program. If you check out their website and see something you like I know they are delivering at least 2 pups to this area in the next week or so.


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2009)

It looks like the vondenblauenberger.com website is no longer active.

I am also looking for a good breeder in the Washington DC area. I am basically looking for a good companion dog that I want to be a good representative of the breed. Despite my desire for a companion dog, I would like the puppy to be from an American show champion -- not "champion blood line." 

Anyone know any good, active show breeders in that area? Thanks.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Darby Dan Kennels 

Alkarah Kennels 

These are two that I would recommend.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: ErichIt looks like the vondenblauenberger.com website is no longer active.
> 
> I am also looking for a good breeder in the Washington DC area. I am basically looking for a good companion dog that I want to be a good representative of the breed. Despite my desire for a companion dog, I would like the puppy to be from an American show champion -- not "champion blood line."
> 
> Anyone know any good, active show breeders in that area? Thanks.


If you were interested in Randy's site, then that was European show lines - Megan Judge - Haus Juris, and Chris and Joe Stumpf - vom Silbersee - have similar dogs and both are very very competitive in the European show ring....

IMO you should look at both types before making a decision if you are a newbie to the breed.

Lee


----------

